# one of my discus tanks



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

this is after a little re-arranging and a 50 % WC with rain water. thats why its a bit yellow.i collect and use rain water as much as i can because i have to pay for water.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What size tank is this. Nice looking fish.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice tank setting up for Discus.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The Pigeon is looking good. Is that the Super Checkerboard?


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks. been working quite a bit on it getting it dialed in....it is 110 gallon......Good eye Rick! that is the super chekerboard i got 9-10 months ago from you. its is 6-6.5 inches TL.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice Discus tank. i never herd of using rain water. Your fish look happy. i would have thought that rain water would be dirty. do you do anything to the water before adding it ?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What kind of wood is that, will it stay floating? 
I like the look of the floating wood. 
I was watching a video of how discus live in the Amazon and this wood kinds of reminds me of that envirnoment.
Is it easy to clean? When my little guys grow bigger, I am thinking to do somethign similiar but I am nto sure if I can keep my water clean...
I notice you have a powerhead/wave maker...may I know why? I dont ususlly see that in discus tanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish Kevin! Bet your happy with all this rain, over the last couple weeks you have probably collected enough water to get you thru the next 6 months of w/c's eh? lol


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Wait... Why are u using rain water? U have to pay for water?!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's......to answer a few questions
Shcerb: it is dirty but when i collect it from outside i leave the hose a foot of the bottom so i dont get all the sediment.and i run it thru floss and some other stuff before i use. as well as aging it.
Fish Rookie: it will eventually sink. prob take a few months, and yes that is a koralia wave maker. i use current in most my discus tanks. makes them stronger and more hardy i believe
John: thanks and yes ive gotten a boat load of rain water this last little bit.
smallmouse: yes we pay for water in langley! haha


----------

